# I didn't UBER this week .... SO .... ??



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I just didn't get around to it.

Short week, had a lot to do, got my inspection, new rates are far from motivating, whatever. I did one Lyft ride, a friend with my promo code, that's all lol.

ANYWAY...

Is UBER going to withdraw $10 from my checking account next Thursday for my phone fee (err for the data I didn't use LOL) or are they just gonna roll that over and hit my next check for $20?

Serious question, even though the dollar amount isn't really significant.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Roll it over and hit the next check for $20.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Roll it over and hit the next check for $20.


Is that a guess from your own experience. I did not drive last week either.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Roll it over and hit the next check for $20.


Thats what happened to me. $20 taken out of the next week.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

yoo said:


> Is that a guess from your own experience. I did not drive last week either.


From others' experiences, not my own.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I just didn't get around to it.
> 
> Short week, had a lot to do, got my inspection, new rates are far from motivating, whatever. I did one Lyft ride, a friend with my promo code, that's all lol.
> 
> ...


Federal law prohibits them from taking any withdrawals from your account, since direct deposit authorizes them to ONLY deposit money into the account.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I just didn't get around to it.
> 
> Short week, had a lot to do, got my inspection, new rates are far from motivating, whatever. I did one Lyft ride, a friend with my promo code, that's all lol.
> 
> ...


Raiser (Uber's UberX subsidiary) has no access to withdrawn money from your back account. It only has the facility to make deposits.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Raiser (Uber's UberX subsidiary) has no access to withdrawn money from your back account. It only has the facility to make deposits.


Well, in this case if UberX would be the business, which is not, because it's actually Uber, then Uber's UberX would be a subsidiary of Raiser, LLC.
Raiser LLC is the Parent Company


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Whatever man...Raiser is wholly owned subsidiary of Uber. UberX is a service on Uber's platform. UberX drivers contracts are with Raiser, not with Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dude I don't wanna belabor this point with you.
Raiser LLC was created as wholly owned subsidiary in Netherlands by Uber in 2012 when UberX service was started by Uber.
The reason was to shield Uber (the parent company) from considerable liability risks involved with this new UberX service. Till then Uber's services of UberTaxi and UberBLACK were provided by fully licensed and insured drivers.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Then I should probably STFU and drive.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I would concur. With the last paragraph anyway. $100m/mo. is certainly in the ballpark. 200 cities x 1000 drivers per city x $100/wk in commission s from those drivers = $20m/wk.

Their liabilities could end up being very very substantial. So I wouldn't race out and buy if there's an IPO. What am I saying? There's no corporate governance, so an IPO is unlikely.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Then I should probably STFU and drive.


No you are welcome to add anything you like on the topic. I just didn't wanna argue the Raiser Uber arrangement anymore. I'm sorry if I gave that impression!


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, I highly doubt they will go public.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Yeah, I highly doubt they will go public.


Not anytime soon! No way!
All the disclosures of financial metrics, known risks, challenges and liabilities going forward. No way!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

To answer the post question, yes, they will take $20 next time if you drive. Happend to me, I sent email l asking why and exactly that..... I didn't drive the week before but the fee is still there....


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I would like to point out that UberX in the UK is not a ride share and the drivers are fully licenced and insured Private Hire drivers just like the UberExec and UberLUX drivers


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

what time do the direct deposits come in? at midnight? please say yes!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Well, in this case Uber is wholly owned by Raiser, yes, we are hired by Raiser to act under the name of Uber Inc. Raiser, LLC is the one paying, but sales are being generated onUber Inc behalf.
> Raiser, LLC is the GM, but Uber Inc. is the Manager
> Raiser, LLC sends lawyers to defend Uber Inc.
> When investors throw their money to the company, the name on the checks are for RAISER, LLC, ACTING UNDER UBER, INC.
> ...


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Another thing to remember is that no one has claimed that Uber is actually profitable. Since its a private company right now, they don't have to show their books. But, if and when, Travis K. and Goldman Sachs decide they are going the IPO route, they will have to show their books. Only then will we know if they actually make any money.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LuLu said:


> To answer the post question, yes, they will take $20 next time if you drive. Happend to me, I sent email l asking why and exactly that..... I didn't drive the week before but the fee is still there....


Yeah they took 20 this time ... just like you said. $10. for data I didn't use lol! They got me that time


----------

